# Valle de Bravo



## Lifeartist

We love Valle de Bravo. Moved here 3 months ago. Two boys 10&15. Vegan and unschooling and looking for friends. Till now we have not met any English speakers in Valle - we live in Avándaro so we might be more isolated. Would love to hear from expats in Valle who would like to meet newbies...


----------



## TundraGreen

Lifeartist said:


> We love Valle de Bravo. Moved here 3 months ago. Two boys 10&15. Vegan and unschooling and looking for friends. Till now we have not met any English speakers in Valle - we live in Avándaro so we might be more isolated. Would love to hear from expats in Valle who would like to meet newbies...


Welcome


----------



## xolo

I'll bet there are some English speakers around - Mexicans who lived in the US, universities in the area - I constantly find English speakers here and there, but I know what you mean.

BTW, why do you like Valle de Bravo so much? I've heard other people say that, but it leaves me a little cold.


----------



## citlali

I bet lots of the educated and well off Mexicans who live in Valle de Bravo speak Engliish. They just do not speak it if you do not speak it first. I am French and found out tons of of well off Mexicans who speak French and English fluently, but unless you ask them they just do not.. They will speak French before they speak English but usually speak both.
There is a ceramist who lives ther, He speaks English and has an English name.. Gordon something.. He is Mexican but has an English name, I forget why..


----------



## Lifeartist

*Why we love Valle*

I'm a small town girl, and Valle is exactly that... A small town hidden in a forest of pine trees. I wake up every morning in a pine forest, but the supermarket is a 15 minute walk away. So convenient, yet living in nature. The climate is wonderful too. Winter is hotter than summer LOL. And millions of monarch butterflies cannot be wrong. It is the place where these butterflies gather during winter and it is spectacular. Humming birds are my ultimate favorite! It is very safe and easy living in beauty.

@citlali Thank you for that. We will definitely look out for Gordon!


----------



## xolo

I hope you are enjoying Valle de Bravo. I'm up here in Atlacomulco de Fabela and I haven't run into another native English speaker or foreigner in the last 5 months.

I don't hang with many well-off Mexicans, but the few I know don't speak English, I'll have to ask my boss_ la directora de investigaciones_, she has a PhD but she did her research in Mexico. Tons of people want to speak English with me, they are eager to initiate English. Back when I was taking taxis everywhere every 3rd or 4th driver would try their English with me "I worked in XX state for YY years....", also my fellow English instructors who are nuts to speak English, not to mention my neighbor whose boss is the local mayor and when he told her my Spanish was excellent she got so jealous.

Anyway, Valle de Bravo is at the southern edge of Mazahua country (hnatrjo). This whole area is diverse and culturally rich. There are 5 indigenous languages in this area and they are all Otomanguean except for Nahuatl. 

Yeah, Mexicans have a thing about French. More cultural baggage I'm afraid.


----------



## Theluxpats

Lifeartist 

I'm curious how your stay went. Did you find other expat families in valle de bravo? We're a traveling family of five and are considering a move there. We're currently in Mazatlan and miss the mountains and trees (we never were the beach type). What about vegan options? Could you find what you needed to cook vegan at home, what about the restaurants?


----------



## wayup

Would love to hear more about Valle de Bravo life. How is it going there for you?


----------



## yucatanjay

Hello. I have been living in the playa del carmen area of Quinta Roo for 18 years and know and love Valle. i do believe i will be moving there maybe before this year is over. Most of the locals that i know there speak English.... but hopefully you are getting comfortable with Spanish.


----------



## jim1942

*Elevation Valle de Bravo*

What is the elevation there? I have COPD and I can deal with about 3000ft with very little difficulty.


----------



## citlali

Valle de Bravo is at about 6000 feet. Does not look promising if you have COPD,


----------



## Kimberly&LaLa

Lifeartist said:


> We love Valle de Bravo. Moved here 3 months ago. Two boys 10&15. Vegan and unschooling and looking for friends. Till now we have not met any English speakers in Valle - we live in Avándaro so we might be more isolated. Would love to hear from expats in Valle who would like to meet newbies...


Hello! You still living in Valle? My 14 year old daughter & I are coming on the 5th!


----------

